# Derby Party?



## RebelLaw (Apr 10, 2009)

Anyone having a derby party out there? Alas there was no mint in my tiny hamlet so we are reduced to drinking Old Fashioneds. Cheers to you that are at a party.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

RebelLaw said:


> Anyone having a derby party out there? Alas there was no mint in my tiny hamlet so we are reduced to drinking Old Fashioneds. Cheers to you that are at a party.


In prior years, I would go with a friend to one of the five-star hotel bars in town and watch the race on television while drinking mint juleps.

However, we decided to call before going there for our other annual tradition - the final round of the Masters - and we were told rather haughtily that there will be no television in the bar.

So, this year we went to a different five-star hotel bar, one that's only been open a few weeks.

They had julep cups with the hotel logo on them - one could get two drinks and keep the cup for $20 more than the cost of two drinks by themselves. So I did.

There are two televisions permanently mounted in the room. But thanks to the bizarre twists of satellite television, they had trouble getting network feeds, which meant no NBC and no Derby. 

The bar was busy and it was a fun crowd, so we had a good time. But we saw the race re-cap on ESPN about ten minutes after the fact (and after we already knew the winner).


----------

